# A kangaroo is not a pet.



## Warrigal (Sep 12, 2022)

They can be quite dangerous.

Suspected kangaroo attack leaves 77-year-old man dead near Albany in WA's Great Southern - ABC News


----------



## HoneyNut (Sep 12, 2022)

That's sad.  It makes you wonder why people try to have wild animals as pets.  Though, horses kill people sometimes too and I am in favor of horses as pets.


----------



## win231 (Sep 12, 2022)

Maybe Kangaroos don't make good pets & they can be dangerous, but _ONE death since 1936?_
Not much of a danger, I'd say.
Dogs kill 25,000 people each year.
Cats kill 34 people each year.
Spiders kill 7 people per year.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 13, 2022)

I know enough not to let myself get trapped between a wall and an old man kangaroo. I also know that if one is acting aggressively towards me I should lower my height by bending at the waist and make a coughing sound to appear submissive. If all of that fails I should prepare to be disembowelled rather painfully.  Men might try punching the roo in the head before preparing for evisceration.


----------



## Tish (Sep 13, 2022)

They are not pets and are very unpredictable.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 13, 2022)

People try and have tigers and lions as pets... I personally don't agree with it... Leave the wild be the wild... and your everyday animals like dogs, cats, fish, birds... those are animals which are for being pets... Just my 2 cents worth...


----------

